# Frame rail questions-USP



## 220GSR (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi ya'll
I was wondering about how the frame rails on the USP's hold up.
I heard that some of the polymer encasing the metal inserts comes away. 
I used to have a USP, and I noticed that there was a loose little "flap" 
on the rear right rail. I don't know whether this was due to shooting wear or just a minor imperfection as I didn't notice that before-hand. 

Any info would be helpful, also how does the trigger on the tactical compare to the standard. Thinking of getting another one. thanks


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Forum member "gunut" is extremely knowledgeable about HK stuff and owns a few... you may want to shoot a PM his way. He may be able to help you out with some answers.


----------



## 220GSR (Jul 23, 2007)

Will do, thanks:smt023

Hmm, apparently it says there is no member by that name, oh well


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

That's funny. Go to the top of this page, click on "Members". When that page comes up, his is the 2nd name. Or type his name in the Search box on the right of the members page.


----------



## 220GSR (Jul 23, 2007)

I found him, thanks, just didn't put the little dashes he had around the name, thanks


----------

